# noob 280zx owner signing in



## 007max (Mar 10, 2005)

so many mods... so little money  




























so what do i start with besides cleaning the damn thing?


----------



## 007max (Mar 10, 2005)

wow not even a single reply to my beautiful car :lame: 

even though the outside of the car looks great the interior sure took a beating from the hot Arizona sun in the 25 years its been here, i basically have to tear everything out of it and start over starting with the entire carpet and work my way up. what are some good websites to find replacement parts for the interior of the car? 

also what mods do you recomend for me to start with? i looked at ebay and its like a frikkin candy store out there... but i'm not a noob to modding cars just to Zs, so i know not to buy the first exiting thing i see on ebay. what are some sites that you guys use to find high quality parts and fair prices and all that?

thanks


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

How much are you selling your Z for?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

i think he just bought it....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Check out VictoriaBritish.com get a free catalog and they'll have EVERYTHING you need right there in one spot.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

On the other hand, being an Arizona car means it's relatively rust free. Paint and carpet can be replaced, the frame is far more important....


----------



## 007max (Mar 10, 2005)

andre said:


> i think he just bought it....


what he said


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

007max said:


> what he said


Sweet, I was not sure if you were selling her because of the obvious. As for the engine tooth brush, rags, degreaser, and a lot of elbow grease. I see the pontential so get to it! :thumbup:


----------



## 007max (Mar 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> On the other hand, being an Arizona car means it's relatively rust free. Paint and carpet can be replaced, the frame is far more important....


exactly what i was looking at when i bought her  

there's not a single spec of rust anywhere on the car, just the interior thats pretty much shot from the sun...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

007max said:


> so what do i start with besides cleaning the damn thing?


A garage. Get everything mechanical done, and get everything fixed up; then go and mod if you want.


----------



## 007max (Mar 10, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> A garage. Get everything mechanical done, and get everything fixed up; then go and mod if you want.


taking care of EVERYTHING next week


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

it really sucks to live in the cold.


----------



## 007max (Mar 10, 2005)

well in the 2 months of me owning this car it's only been drivable for about a week now, but i must say i'm absolutely in love with it!

here's what i've done so far:
- new high capacity aluminum racing radiator
- cold air intake
- tokico lowering springs and gas shocks (arrived yesturday)
- new dash "cap" 
- 130mph speedometer upgrade (in the mail since i got tired of pegging it at 80mph on the freeway)
- H4 headlights
- all the fluids in the car flushed and refilled 
- MSA airdam from motorsport.com
- smoked headlight covers
- some nice 17s once i find someone that carries the ones i want in a RWD offset

i'll post some new pictures when i find the USB cord for my digicam :thumbup:


----------

